#   ,
,  . 
 .22.1      14.08.2014 . (.     30.07.2014 .)       -      18%,  10%.     .         .        -   0%?          .   -,   0% ,  18%?
     ,    180 ,  ,       18%      ?

----------

,      1137,          .  .




> -   0%?


       181 . 



> .         .


     .
"22(1).    (, ),   1, 2.1 - 2.8, 3, 3.1, 8, 9, 9.1  12  1  164    ,           165      ,      0 ,      -,    ,     ,   2  3  164    ."
   "   .."

----------

> ,      1137,          .  .
> 
> 
>        181 . 
> 
>      .
> "22(1).    (, ),   1, 2.1 - 2.8, 3, 3.1, 8, 9, 9.1  12  1  164    ,           165      ,      0 ,      -,    ,     ,   2  3  164    ."
>    "   .."


,    .    .22.1       -      .  ,     ,        ?

----------

> .22.1


   !    ,    /  181 ,       .




> 


    ?    171-172- ,          .
.      " "          1137. ...   ,   .     1 .

----------

> !    ,    /  181 ,       .
> 
> 
>     ?    171-172- ,          .
> .      " "          1137. ...   ,   .     1 .


,    180 ,    18%         6-    4  2014 .   ,   180 ?

----------

**,   180

----------

> 1 .


 -  ....    .     -        .

----------

> ,   180


?
       0%    .

----------

> ?
>        0%    .


           180 ?

----------

?  ,  .

----------

> 180 ?


 ..   ,     ...     18%  ,    180     .  , ,  .

----------

> ..   ,     ...     18%  ,    180     .  , ,  .


,        18%       180 ,       ?

----------

**,      -     -     ,     .       .  ,     .    ,         ,      .  ,    -  .

----------

> **,      -     -     ,     .       .  ,     .    ,         ,      .  ,    -  .


         ,             180 .   181       18% ,      .   ,     .     . .

----------

> 180 .


  ,   10 .          ,  181- ,  (   )  .   ,        ( )        .

----------

> ,   10 .          ,  181- ,  (   )  .   ,        ( )        .


   18%     ,        .      ,      . ,       ?

----------

**, -    . :Smilie: 

 ,  165:
. 9.  ( ),    1 - 3  ,         0     (, ),    1  8  1  164  , *    180 * ,         ,   ,  .      ,      4         .


:
       . 1 . 171  . 3 . 172         .   ,      ,    ,    ,   .    ,       ,      .
,      -  ,                 0%,   ,       (  08.08.2008 N 52-154/2008).     -               ,       0% (  02.02.2009 N 04-509/2009(20394-70-25)   22.12.2008 N 04-7940/2008(18129-70-41)).
  ,   2006 .       08.11.2006 N 6631/06  :
" ,          0 ,   ,      ,           ".
        07.11.2008 N -40/9059-08-,   12.09.2008 N 72-6234/07   02.09.2008 N 72-6348/07, -  19.12.2008 N 08-7571/2008   11.09.2008 N 08-5476/2008 .
 ,    ,         ,      ,    0%,            ,        .

----------

> ,


   .      ,   - ,       ,    .

----------

> .      ,   - ,       ,    .


    .

----------

. .   4 .2014 .  ,   0 %     . ,   .      4 .      3 ?  .     1 .,, 6     ?

----------

> . .   4 .2014 .  ,   0 %     . ,   .      4 .      3 ?  .     1 .,, 6     ?


 ?  3- .     180    .      6-         .

----------


## Nattallek

> 18%     ,        .      ,      .


        ?     18% ?         (   )

----------

> 


    ()

----------


## Nattallek

,

----------

?

----------


## Nattallek

)

----------


## Nattallek

,   ,    ,     ...    ,    :
 :  0%
  0%  ... " ",   68.22 68.02  91.02 68.02    18%
      ,   19.03,        ,      19.07    ?

----------

.

----------


## Nattallek

(  0% )        ?

----------

.      ,      270-.

----------


## IRENE

!
      .  -        ,          (    ),        :       .   1 7.7,  ,   ,   .




> -      18%,  10%.     .         .        -   0%?          .   -,   0% ,  18%?


     1-  2015.     .  :Frown: 
       -   18%?   -     /    0% -            ?  ,   ,   ?

    -,   ,       -        ,    -  .    -  . :Embarrassment:  -     -   .   ?

6-   .      ,       6. 
   ,    8(   )  9(   )         ( ,    6) -         .

  -   .    .

----------

> !
>       .  -        ,          (    ),        :       .   1 7.7,  ,   ,   .
> 
> 
> 
>      1-  2015.     . 
>        -   18%?   -     /    0% -            ?  ,   ,   ?
> 
>     -,   ,       -        ,    -  .    -  . -     -   .   ?
> ...


    ,  .  -   18%  .     6      .       18%  .          .

----------


## IRENE

*,*    -     " "  6- ?    17.7. - ,     .
   18%  -  - ?
     (     ) -  -  ""  ""?       6?  3-       ...

----------


## IRENE

-    -   - . :Wink: 
    7-,  -  .
1.    18% .
2.  " " -       ,     18%, ,  . 
 " .  ".
3.    " "     (            ,      . ).

 6   - .    .

----------

> -    -   - .
>     7-,  -  .
> 1.    18% .
> 2.  " " -       ,     18%, ,  . 
>  " .  ".
> 3.    " "     (            ,      . ).
> 
>  6   - .    .


 1 8.2  2.0,     .    ,           .       ?

----------


## IRENE

1  7.7.     8-. :Wink: 
  .

----------

> 1  7.7.     8-.
>   .


    .  ?

----------

